# TV-Sticks und Netbook



## wuffi (8. August 2010)

Ich wollte mir in nächster Zeit das Netbook Lenovo IBM ThinkPad X100e für unterwegs zulegen. Zusätzlich wollte ich mir einen TV-Stick für USB zum mitschneiden von TV zulegen, bin mir aber mitlerweile unsicher, ob die Leistung des Netbooks dafür ausreicht. Hat jemand zufälligerweise schon Erfahrung mit dieser oder ähnlicher Konstellation gemacht und kann mir davon berichten?


----------



## kelevra (8. August 2010)

Für Aufnahmen in Standardauflösung dürfte es langen.


----------



## wuffi (8. August 2010)

Und bei digitalen Signal? Wollte mir gern so viel Möglichkeiten wie möglich offenhalten. Wie erwähnt, es ist für unterwegs, und da weiß man ja nie auf was man stößt.


----------



## kelevra (8. August 2010)

DVB also Digital TV löst im normalfall genauso auf wie analog, also mit 576 Zeilen. Dafür reicht das auf jeden Fall.

Bei HD 720p oder gar full hd in 1080p wird es dann aber nix mehr. Immerhin muss ja die CPU das ankommende Bildsignal "live" kodieren, bspw. in MPEG oder divx o.ä


----------



## Herbboy (8. August 2010)

Nun, die Frage ist, worauf Du überhaupt mit Deiner Frage hinauswillst ^^ machst Du den Kauf des Lenovos davon abhängig, ob es für TV-Aufnahmen reicht? Ich geh mal davon aus, dass Du DVB-T meinst, das ist ja kein HD, das müßte also gehen. Sicherer wäre es, wenn Du eines der X100e nimmst, die nen Dualcore haben.


----------



## Superwip (8. August 2010)

720p könnte eventuell auch noch funktionieren (wenn du die Dualcore Variante hast) aber keine Garantie dafür

Normales DVB-T geht auf jeden Fall, auch mit der einkernigen Variante


----------



## wuffi (9. August 2010)

Ich wollt mir das Netbook (Dualcore-Variante) auf jeden Fall holen, wollte aber nicht die Überraschung erleben, dass ich mir so nen TV-Stick hole und dann kommt nur eine nicht zu gebrauchene Aufnahme raus


----------



## wuffi (3. September 2010)

Also i hab mir jetzt das Netbook zusammen mit den MSI Digi Vox Trio zugelegt, nur schaffe ich selbst mit analogen signal kein zufriedenstellendes Ergebnis. Mit den mitgelieferten Total Media ist es mehr eine Diashow, dagegen liefert MS Mediacenter flackernde Bilder aber wenigstens erkennt man was. Hat jemand eine Empfehlung für eine Software die noch ressourcenschonender ist?


----------



## Superwip (3. September 2010)

Okay... das wundert mich... auf meinem alten Notebook mit 2GHz Dothan Pentium M, 1GiB RAM und XP 32 kann ich sowohl meine alte analoge als auch meine neue DVB-T Karte problemlos nutzen...

Als Software kommt dort die beigelegte von Freecom zum Einsatz

Aktuell verwende ich in der Praxis auf meinem Desktop und meinem neuen Laptop immer Windows Media Center, dort ist die Leistung aber auch auf jeden Fall ausreichend


----------



## Herbboy (4. September 2010)

Also, das muss incht an Leistung liegen. An meinem PC (2x2,53GhZ Core2Duo, AMD 5770) hab ich mit der tarratec-Software keinen Empfang oder ruckelnde Bilder mit Quitsch-Sounds, und mit dem windows media center einwandfreien Empfang.

Kann also auch treiber/softwarebedingt sein.


----------



## Superwip (4. September 2010)

hm... vielleicht macht auch die Karte Probleme... hast du sie schon am Desktop getestet?


----------



## Daniel84 (19. November 2010)

Hi,
also ich halte nichts von den Stick - Viel zu teuer und oft dauert eslange bis diefunktionieren. Was allerdings gut dagegen aussieht sind Internetsticks von N24 und co.! Unter Internetstick Vergleich kannste dich mal schlaulesen, denn über UMTS kannste auch TV schauen 

Grüße


----------



## Superwip (19. November 2010)

> Viel zu teuer



Ja? TV Sticks gibts ab ~15€; UMTS Sticks ab ~25€...

Und bei Datensticks muss man freilich auch noch für die Verbindung zahlen...



> oft dauert eslange bis diefunktionieren.


Was meist du damit? Lange startzeiten? Datensticks sind da nicht besser dran, so oder so dauert es einige Sekunden bis man vom Einstecken des Sticks weg effektiv Fernsehen kann (hängt natürlich so oder so stark vom Stick und dem System ab)

Ausnahme ist ein Ortswechsel, bei dem man bei einem DVB-T Stick eventuell eine neue Sendersuche durchführen muss, das sollte aber kein großes Problem sein



> denn über UMTS kannste auch TV schauen


Aber Anbieterabhängig; komplett freie Internet TV-Streams sind ja leider recht rar oder man kann auf sie nur mit Einschränkungen zugreifen


----------

